# Anno 1404 das Schiffslimit nervt



## niraka (13. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
 ich spiele Anno gern ohne Gegner und Streß. -Einfach entspannt ne hübsche Inselwelt aufbauen.

 Leider funkt mir jetzt das Schiffslimit dazwischen. 
 Ich brauche noch 2 oder 3 Handelsrouten -und leider auch ein paar Kriegsschiffe , weil trotzdem Feinde auftauchen, die mich angreifen (von Aufträgen)   

 Gibt es nicht irgendein Ini-Eintrag wo man das Schiffs-Limit deaktivieren kann ? Oder ein Cheat, oder irgendwas ? 
 So macht mir das Spielen gerade kein Spaß...

 Wär nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2009)

da wüßt ich nix, aber kann man das limit nicht durch diese errungenschaften rechts unten erhöhen? da bei dem wappen oder so?

 und kannst du nicht andere routen so umorganisieren, dass die schiffe ausreichen?


 wie hoch is das limit überhaupt?


----------



## niraka (14. Dezember 2009)

Klar, ich könnte schon einige Routen optimieren. Hätte dann evtl 1-2 kleine Handelsschiffe wieder zur Verfügung.
  Das is es aber nicht.  Habe viele Inseln ....

  Wegen der Errungenschaften muß ich mal schauen.-Danke für den Tip. 
  Aber wenn das nicht 5-6 Schiffe bringt, bringt mir das auch nicht das was ich will.

  So spiele ich nicht weiter, macht mir keinen Spaß. Hoffentlich wird das bald mal gepatcht. 

 EDIT: Das Limit hängt irgendwie mit der Einwohnerzahl zusammen.


----------

